# Recommend Some Anime?



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2011)

Well Some Anime i like now are....

Naruto (all versions)

Dragonaball z(All versions)

Beyblade

I like anime with alot of action and that has a plot that runs deep. I also like to have some set in different dimensions and univeres and what not..Oh if it has creatures that could be any choice.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 31, 2011)

[email protected] having a deep plot.


----------



## Fellow (Mar 31, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> [email protected] having a deep plot.



Lol @ you Lol-ing at something that I also Lol-ed @.


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow... you need to see some good stuff (though DBZ is pretty decent)

Start out watching FLCL also known as fooly cooly, its only 6 episodes long, but its amazing and mind blowing, simply put the greatest anime ever, I honestly believe that.
The next anime I would recommend is Noeinn.  This one has an awesome story involving the idea of the multiverse, that at any moment one can do infinite different things, and in some universe each one of those things happens, meaning their are infinite universes.  This is actually what many scientists believe to be true as well.  Its 24 episodes long, and I'd say to watch it all is very rewarding.  

Those are probably my two favorites, but I've seen some other great stuff that I can't remember the names of cuz they're too japanese.  Bleach is pretty cool, but I'm not as into it as some of my friends are, there are a lot of filler episodes is my understanding.


----------



## HitBattousai (Mar 31, 2011)

Berserk, Escaflowne, Evangelion, Cowboy Bebop, FLCL, Rurouni Kenshin(the Remembrance OVAs), Now and Then, Here and There, Twelve Kingdoms, and Last Exile are a decent short list of options for you.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 31, 2011)

Errrr. FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST (and Brotherhood). Brotherhood is MUCH better in my opinion. 

Also, FLCL, Samurai X, Yu Yu Hakusho, CODE GEASS (EPIC), and uh... those are enough. 

WATCH THEM ALL. NAO. They should keep you busy.

Check out my sig link for more I have watched and loved.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 31, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> [email protected] having a deep plot.


He said deep *PLT*... lrn2reed kthnxbai.
I came here hoping to catch a recommendation and ended up lol'ing.

But seriously... Narutard's plot is so completely transparent it's not funny.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 31, 2011)

If you like things with a deep plot, just what the hell have you been doing watching all that crap?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2011)

I havent really been into anime until early this year thats why im asking


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 31, 2011)

Things with the deepest plots probably aren't action based.
Since action based animes, people watch more for the action then anything. Not to say some don't bend boundaries though, but I couldn't name one easily.

If you want a very good, seemingly messed up story, try When They Cry.
Won't make any sense until the second season, but it's pretty amazing overall. There's...fucked up violence. Buut not 'action'.
If you're even the slightest bit curious, I suggest watching the opening. I've hooked a few people on it by makin' 'em watch it.


Spoiler



video quality isn't amazing, but it's all I can find easily
[youtube]z4sSyKNNBV4[/youtube]



Either way i'll say right now, you're gonna want to choose if you want

1: good story
2: lots of action
3: try both

cuz I doubt you'll find both TOO often.

You could also try Valkyria Chronicles.
It's an abomination against mankind if you've played the game...but the anime itself is pretty good if you completely ignore it butchering everything the games story worked towards, lol.
It's a war story. So it has action, and an interesting story. Though compared to the game...focuses a bit too much on a love triangle they threw in. Still, good enough to watch.

and if you'd prefer pure action with a crap story like DBZ...I got no suggestions. Only anime I watch are visual novel and videogame based (both story driven...so yeah).


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 31, 2011)

Wllmrly said:
			
		

> I havent really been into anime until early this year thats why im asking
> If you like mystery, Deathnote. Very solid series for the most part... I'm not a huge fan of 'the second ending' as I like to call it.
> 
> If you like fantasy and comedy, Slayers. It runs 4~5 seasons (3 full seasons and 2 half seasons) and has a bunch of loosely related movies.
> ...


Pardon the language, but there's really no other way for me to get the point across in so few words.
Stay the FUCK away from Higurashi no Naku Koro ni ("When They Cry - Higurashi", higurashi being a type of cicada). It is so damned fucked up and batshit insane it's not even funny.
The story, if you can call it that, is so.... WEIRD and confusing. The first season (and the first half of the second season?) are based off a computer novel game and is broken up into 'chapters' that each contain a path of the story. Each chapter is it's own story, but adds pieces of the background. The second season tries to 'fix' the confusion... by adding more confusion. And time travel. Because adding time travel to a confusing story fixes everything.
The problem with Higurashi no Naku Koro ni is, by the time it starts making sense, it's too late and it seems the staff decided to say 'fuck it' and spell everything out for you. The story loses any shred of mystery that kept you watching despite the confusion.

Now... not to say it's _*BAD*_, because it's really not, but I wouldn't call it good. Decent is more what I would describe it, and it's definitely not something I'd recommend to someone who's new to anime.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 31, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> -snip-



I can also second Death Note. The only anime I ever really got into, after trying 10+ other animes. I don't really like anime.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

err... my faves are Code Geass, Gundam 00, FMA:B and One Piece. but i think you'll only like Code Geass


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol twiztidsinz what the hell are you talking about. 


Spoiler



The second season answers ALL questions in good time. It explains everything out, and answers any questions. The only confusing bit is the very end (of season 2), but even that isn't THAT hard to comprehend.
You'd have to be pretty dim to be confused by the story after watching season 2. But season 1 is definitely fucked up and honestly pretty worthless to watch without season 2 to answer all the questions.
Which is why season 1 are the "question" arcs, and season 2 are the "answers" arcs.
and as far as "throwing in" time travel...er, this "time travel" was first shown in episode 5 of season 1. You just don't get TOLD what was going on until season 2. The concept of it wasn't exactly mind blowing either.
You want mind blowing time-play, I suggest Ever17. Now that's mind blowing.

Honestly I felt the answers were a little drawn out, not just thrown at you "too late". By halfway or so through Season 2 you have all your answers, it just fills in some gaps along the way and ties up the story.
If you wanna preserve the fucked up "i don't get it" story season 1 portrays...it's best not to watch season 2.
Season 2 answers questions and delivers things in a much more sane package, lol. It threw some people off, but of course if you didn't realize, the entire time the goal of the anime was to arrive at a happy ending. By the end, there wasn't supposed to be any mystery. Hell, all of season 2 is dedicated to answering...it wasn't meant to retain any mystery.



Comprehension has nothin' to do with being new to anime or not. WTC was the 3rd anime I ever watched.

aand I guess before I post, i'll throw the majority of that in a spoiler since it...well, could be considered one.


----------



## Ringo619 (Apr 2, 2011)

hitman reborn  gets epic after the first 20 episodes 
bleach 
one piece 
Fairy tail (one of my faves)


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 2, 2011)

katekyo hitman reborn is by far one of the best animes, the 1st 20 episodes are like gag.. only comedy, after the 20 episodes the anime gets more fights, etc.... for me the best anime i've ever watched and i loved it... hope that it comes back this year

i also watched Giant Killing - loved it and i watch bleach - love it too


----------



## Narayan (Apr 4, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> katekyo hitman reborn is by far one of the best animes, the 1st 20 episodes are like gag.. only comedy, after the 20 episodes the anime gets more fights, etc.... for me the best anime i've ever watched and i loved it... hope that it comes back this year


what do you mean it comes back this year? you don't need to wait or it to be localized if that's what you mean. there are some fansubs you can watch online. 

i love the new vongola gear in the manga, can't wait to see it in anime. it just gets better and better.


----------



## s4mid4re (Apr 4, 2011)

Gintama FTW if you like full-fledged comedy. Also some action and 'tear-jerking' scenes. It parodies a LOT of DBZ.... and more.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's pretty amazing how a character-driven (not so story-driven) comedy anime spans more than 200 episodes and the fifth season just started recently.

it's about this samurai, Sakata Gintoki, who does all kinds of odd jobs to pay his rent along with his apprentices. The setting is in an Alien-conquered Edo (old name for Tokyo) where the use of swords is prohibited.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 4, 2011)

Full Metal Alchemist. (Brotherhood) It doesn't matter too much which one you watch first and which one you watch second. Although I'd recommend watching the original first, then brotherhood. Brotherhood is much better, but you'll have a better overall experience if you watch the original, then brotherhood.

Deathnote is a must watch if you enjoy thriller or mystery.

Fruits Basket is also pretty good, I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 4, 2011)

what i meant, is that the anime might actually come back to the japanese screens these year, atleast its what says all-over the internet... anyways, i know there are fan subs online, i watched all the anime with them -.-


----------



## Narayan (Apr 4, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> what i meant, is that the anime might actually come back to the japanese screens these year, atleast its what says all-over the internet... anyways, i know there are fan subs online, i watched all the anime with them -.-


oh...  i didn't know they stopped reborn anime. pardon me for my ignorance.


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 4, 2011)

they stopped it after 



Spoiler



tsuna wins against byakuran, they didnt make the newest saga yet... :S hope it comes back this year


----------



## Jolan (Apr 4, 2011)

For the love of god, Puella Magi Madoka Magicka. It's the best plot I've seen lately, 2 more episodes to go until the end of the season (12 total), so you can catch up on time.

Also, I'd recommend To Aru Majutsu no Index, and To Aru Kagaku no Railgun. Latter's a sort of spinoff of the former, but I like it more. It's about a world where Magic and Science coexist, so it covers all bases.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

@maxnuker. ahh, that's sad. i haven't watched up to that yet. i was only up to the part where hibari 



Spoiler



supposedly dies



but i'm up to date with the manga.


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 5, 2011)

on the manga, they are on the shimon arc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it rules so much! you are on the part of the lizard guy vs hibari?

or when its ryohei against the dinossaur guy?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.anime-planet.com/users/linken05...&order=desc


----------



## Nottulys (Apr 5, 2011)

Bleach-manga needs to pick up but oh well
HighSchool of the Dead-wish there was more to see 12 eps
Gurren Lagan-good so far
Full Metal Alchemist (BOTH) (BrotherHood is definitively the manga adaption)
Devil May Cry is cool
Appleseed-both movies
Samurai Champloo-I liked this series...hiphop and anime blended
Valkyria Chonicles-based off the PS3 and PSP games...its good if you know what your getting into
Helsing(+the Ultimates)-Pretty good
Trinity Blood-I think thats what its called, its almost like Helsing...
Highlander the search for vengeance- good movie I recomend it
aaaand the X-Men anime that just came out, Ep. 1 was pretty good, and I'm waiting to see more of this...

Thats it for off the top of the dome...


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

MaxNuker


Spoiler



it's ryohei vs the millefiore cloud guardian. ryohei has a 3min limit, and after that hibari shows up but is supposedly killed. but it was only varia and vongola cloud guardian's illusion.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 5, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> *
> Full Metal Alchemist. (Brotherhood) It doesn't matter too much which one you watch first and which one you watch second. Although I'd recommend watching the original first, then brotherhood. Brotherhood is much better, but you'll have a better overall experience if you watch the original, then brotherhood.
> *
> Deathnote is a must watch if you enjoy thriller or mystery.
> ...




I would also highly recommend watching the original first. This is a must-see for anime, it's like my most memorable anime. 

I would also highly recommend "Fairy Tail" i rank this higher than naruto/bleach/onepiece. (it's my fav. manga)

If you a serious story based anime try One Piece. Really good story and good action.



BTW don't just watch the first episode of a anime to determine if it's good or not. Watch atleast 10 episodes then you can watch more if it suits your taste. 

naruto was good until you realise your watching a gay-anime and bleach is still "meh" good character designs poor plot story.
Full Metal Alchemist
Fairy Tail 
One Piece


----------



## haddad (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is my anime list: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/haddad287

Fairy Tail is a amazing anime, my fav


----------



## Satangel (Apr 5, 2011)

Series2See

'Nuff said


----------



## Magsor (Apr 5, 2011)

One serie that I really liked and have not seen recommended often is *Scrapped princess* only 24 episodes but definately worth a watch for me


----------

